

Evolving Faster Haskell Programs (now with LLVM) - dons
http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2010/03/01/evolving-faster-haskell-programs-now-with-llvm/

======
zokier
The article seems to ignore code size completely, which seems to matter in
real world apps.

See: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=841874>

~~~
eru
From the article:

"Computing fitness

The programs we want to improve have to report their fitness. To do this I’ll
use criterion’s timing function, wrapping up the code we actually want to
optimize in some measurement functions. This will just report total wall clock
running time for the code under analysis."

They only care about speed. And if code size turns out to have an impact on
speed, it won't be ignored by this metric.

